
American Express App to Blast Daily Deals Based on Your Payment History - ankimal
http://mashable.com/2012/05/14/american-express-app-to-blast-daily-deals-based-on-your-payment-history/
======
codgercoder
First indication I've seen of what Amex intends to do with its vast database
about their members' habits.

